# Arranque de motor por control remoto



## snake flow

hola a todos estoy intentando arrancar mi auto con el control remoto de la alarma usando 3 reles y un canal libre del control de la alarma
consegui un diagrama pero el arranque se queda accionado y no se el valor de los diodos


----------



## pepechip

Hola
Para hacer que te desconecte el arranque puedes utilizar el presostato de presion de aceite y conectarle otro rele, el cual pondras en serie con el Star.
Ya que trabajas con reles, el diodo que va al Star no te hace falta, los otros 2 no se para que son.


----------



## pSiKoDeLiKo

hola a todos

 espero me ayuden con la duda que tengo es posible arrancar el coche utilizando el modulo de arranque del auto?  si se puede manipular al modulo de arranque?

muchas graciass


----------



## snake flow

hola a todos encontré algo muy parecido que me sirvió ahí se los pongo.


----------



## ETTORE

mejor compren uno


----------



## cejas_g

Fijate de usar en todo reles dobles inversores, el tema de los diodos son para que no vuelva la corriente, calculo que tendría que ser de 10 Amperes o mucho mas, de última fijate si modificando algún diodo de esos que se usan en los alternadores.


----------



## unleased!

Es bastante interesante el tema pero os aconsejo que implementeis también un sistema que detecte si hay alguna marcha colocada si no, se quema el arranque.


----------



## snake flow

si lo acabo de armar y esta funcionado en mi auto, y si unleased! tienes toda la razon estay planeando utilizar un negativo de la luz de testigo de el freno de mano.

mi problema es que el arranque se queda conectado por 4 segundos y mi auto se enciende a veces 3 cuando esta frio y en 2 cuando no lo esta, y asi a largo tiempo tendria un desgaste.

tomando en cuenta que trabajamos con un negativo del modulo de la alarma que no podemos modificar el tiempo de accionamiento.

no se si se puede construir un timer u otro dispositivo para cortar la corriente a los 2 segundos


----------



## unleased!

snake flow dijo:
			
		

> si lo acabo de armar y esta funcionado en mi auto, y si unleased! tienes toda la razon estay planeando utilizar un negativo de la luz de testigo de el freno de mano.


 Creo que la detección por el testigo del freno no te soluciona nada debido a que puede no tener puesto el freno de mano pero si tener una marcha puesta. La detección hay que hacerla en la propia palanca de cambios. Fijate en este video como  lo implementa, a partir del minuto 2:50
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HmjwN7UpQM&eurl=http://lh


			
				snake flow dijo:
			
		

> mi problema es que el arranque se queda conectado por 4 segundos y mi auto se enciende a veces 3 cuando esta frio y en 2 cuando no lo esta, y asi a largo tiempo tendria un desgaste. tomando en cuenta que trabajamos con un negativo del modulo de la alarma que no podemos modificar el tiempo de accionamiento.no se si se puede construir un timer u otro dispositivo para cortar la corriente a los 2 segundos


 Usa el indicador de aceite del cuadro para cortar el motor de arranque como bién dijo pepechip, es mas confiable. Eso si, vigila mas a menudo los niveles de aceite del motor. Para que necesitas el negativo de la alarma? puedes cogerlo de la propia chapa.
El sistema parece ser que lo llevan usando desde hace tiempo los paises mas fríos como alemania o así en donde encienden desde casa el coche un par de minutos antes de salir para que el motor se vaya calentando. Normalmente se hace casero pero ultimamente ya hay alarmas que incluyen esta función.
Saludos.


----------



## snake flow

muchas gracias esta muy interesante el video,voy a hacer laprueba con el testigo del aceite, y el interruptor lo voy a poner en la palanca de cambios, este interruptor esta muy bueno y facil de construir, este sistema es excelente ya que es una alarma que cuanta con 3 canales adicionales, uno para poner el sistema en contacto y otro canal para dar arranque y el 3 apaga la posicon de contacto.
te agradeceria muchisimo si me ayudas a contruir esta alarma o solo un modulo de encendido ya que mi alarma solo cuanta con un canal extra y al utilizarlo enciende contacto y da arranque al motor. y mediante el interruptor tengo que apagarlo manualmente


----------



## maligno

hay una alarma muy buena de marca K9 modelo mundial ss esta tiene un canal (el tercero) que el pulso de salida permanece alto todo el tiempo q mantienes apretado el boton.
este pulso es suficiente para a traves de un relay accionar el motor de arranque


----------



## unleased!

Busca en el foro que hay circuitos de emisores y receptores tanto por infrarrojos como por RF, solo es buscar un poquillo.
Saludos.


----------



## adriano19

Hola a tdos me gustaria q me ayudaran con un diagrama de un circuito para dar arranque por control remoto al motor de un vehiculo ,,,,,,,necsito para un proyecto para poderme graduarme ,,,,,,,,se los agradecere mucho


----------



## snake flow

adriano 19 en la parte de arriba tienes el diagrama de conexión de este circuito funciona con un canal de alarma libre y con 4 relees yo lo cree y me funciona de maravilla


----------



## miguelrok

snake flow dijo:


> adriano 19 en la parte de arriba tienes el diagrama de conexión de este circuito funciona con un canal de alarma libre y con 4 relees yo lo cree y me funciona de maravilla



hola solo tengo una duda el relee que tiene como entrada la señal d cofre d donde sale esa señal???
te agrade seria si me puedes ayudar

gracias.-


----------



## JoniDf

Hola ! creo que debe ser un emisor y receptor de dos canales y el control remoto debe tener : 1 Interruptor para activar el Contacto del Auto y un boton ( pulsador ) para darle el arranque 
Saludos !


----------



## snake flow

saludos revisa el segundo diagrama el que tiene 
ign: a la posicion de ignicion (contacto)
tierra: puede ser directa del chasis
bateria: este debe estar siempre alimentado pero debe tener un interruptor para asi desavilitar el circuito
start :este lo conectamos al arranque del vehiculo
señal negativa: esta es la procedente de la alarma.

te comento que yo lo arme y lo prove en mi auto y conecte la sañal al canal de abrir el baul, tiene 4 segundos de señal q son suficientes para arrancar el vehiculo.


----------



## toyocelik

snake flow dijo:


> saludos revisa el segundo diagrama el que tiene
> ign: a la posicion de ignicion (contacto)
> tierra: puede ser directa del chasis
> bateria: este debe estar siempre alimentado pero debe tener un interruptor para asi desavilitar el circuito
> start :este lo conectamos al arranque del vehiculo
> señal negativa: esta es la procedente de la alarma.
> 
> te comento que yo lo arme y lo prove en mi auto y conecte la sañal al canal de abrir el baul, tiene 4 segundos de señal q son suficientes para arrancar el vehiculo.



hola snakeflow...tengo un par de dudas con respecto a este circuito para el encendido a distancia...primero te comento que mi alarma cuenta con un tercer canal...el cual se activa mientras mantenga presionado 2 botones del control..si conecto este canal a la señal negativa del esquema...al soltarlos...¿el auto seguira andando?...¿es necesario dejar la llave puesta o algo asi? y si le coloco el interruptor para desactivar el circuito...¿me permitira encenderlo con la llave de forma normal?...de antemano agradezco cualquier respuesta!!! muchas gracias!!!


----------



## fraidias

y con estos problemas no seria mas aconsejable comprar por ebay una alarma ya de las que disponen control sobre el arranque a distancia con control remoto por escasos 40 dolares? mas que nada yo tengo instalada una de esas y funcionan de maravilla..


----------



## toyocelik

fraidias dijo:


> y con estos problemas no seria mas aconsejable comprar por ebay una alarma ya de las que disponen control sobre el arranque a distancia con control remoto por escasos 40 dolares? mas que nada yo tengo instalada una de esas y funcionan de maravilla..



 bueno creo que la idea de estos foros es compartir conocimientos y experiencias, para solucionar los problemas e inquietudes q todos podemos tener...ademas si lo puedes hacer tu...por que no...aparte que no gastaria mas de 10 dolares en materiales...salu2!!!!


----------



## fraidias

toyocelik dijo:


> bueno creo que la idea de estos foros es compartir conocimientos y experiencias, para solucionar los problemas e inquietudes q todos podemos tener...ademas si lo puedes hacer tu...por que no...aparte que no gastaria mas de 10 dolares en materiales...salu2!!!!



en eso estoy deacuerdo compañero. yo intento hacerme las cosas yo mismo antes que pagar .. pero en algunas ocasiones acabo desistiendo ya que mi intencion de contruirmelo yo mismo me sale de precio mas elevado que ir a cualquier centro especializado en la materia que sea y adquirirlo. logicamente la calidad no es la misma una que la otra y si consigues que el proyecto funcione al final de todo es una alegria y un reto conseguido pero cuando miramos el tema monetario....no se si me entienes.. saludos


----------



## snake flow

saludos toyo 

te cuento que con las conexiones que se hacen con los reeles lo que se hace es simular las funciones de switch pero de forma electronica.

por lo cual se puede utilizar los dos sistemas sin ningun conflicto entre losdos 

salu2


----------



## toyocelik

snake flow dijo:


> saludos toyo
> 
> te cuento que con las conexiones que se hacen con los reeles lo que se hace es simular las funciones de switch pero de forma electronica.
> 
> por lo cual se puede utilizar los dos sistemas sin ningun conflicto entre losdos
> 
> salu2


 HOLA A TODOS... en especial a snake flow por el buen dato que me diste...bueno les cuento... el circuito funciona a la perfeccion...ahora solo me falta agregarle un quinto rele para poder parar el motor con la alarma...ya que la mia tiene la tercera señal( que la emite al pulsar 2 botones y la que use para encender el motor) y la señal de maletero que me queda libre... mi idea es agregar antes o despues del interruptor q apaga el sistema un rele que al activarse con la señal del maletero cumpla la misma funcion que el interruptor manual q le puse para apagar el motor...creo que debiera resultar... cuando lo haga les cuento como me fue...salu2!!!!
y a todo esto...efectivamente gaste menos de 10 dolares en los materiales!!!!! jajajaja


----------



## conde30

disculpa con cuantos reley se puede conectar para arrancar y apagar el motor de mi carro con el control de la alarma

disculpa con cuantos reley se puede conectar para arrancar y apagar el motor de mi carro con el control de la alarma y cual es el diagrama de coneccion

con ese diagrama se puaeae encender y apagar el motor con la alarma y es independiente de corta corriente me puedes pasar el diagrama de los reley


----------



## toyocelik

hola conde 30.... mira el esquema electrico que use es el publicado por snake flow al principio del tema...a mi me funciona de maravilla...y si es todo independiente del corta corriente...conectalo tal cual aparece y te funcionará....ahora por el tema de poder apagarlo desde el control... la idea es usar una señal q entregue el control, pude ser la del maletero...siempre y cuando la alarma tenga una tercera señal...(la que se usa para alzavidrios o lo que desees) mira la alarma q yo use una hawk gold


----------



## conde30

saludos gracias por la respuesta solo otra pregunta mi alarma es una extreme 3000 y es de un solo canal adisional mi duda es no se puede con el diagrama de los 4 reley hacar que hay mismo se apage y se prenda la quiero poner en mi moto


----------



## rascueso

snake flow primero gracias por compartir tu proyecto.. ahora una preguntita, los rele son simples o inversores? gracias saludossss ras.


----------



## snake flow

saludos a todos en el foro y si rascueso los relees son normales de 5 terminales, es decir utilizamos todos los canales de los relees, y tambien trabajamos con la señal a la inversa en los relees, cosa que no da ningun problema con los relees normales, en caso que tengas problemas lo unico que se debe adicionar son diodos para controlar el sentido de corriente a los mismos 

saludos


----------



## rascueso

snake flow la verdad leo... re-leo tu msj y sigo sin darme cuenta no se si soy muy cuadrado o no entendiste mi pregunta. me voy a explicar mejor... esos reles vienen de 2 tipos uno tiene solamente un N/O o seas que 2 de los 5 pines estan unidos y el otro (inversor) tiene un una pata conun a un N/O y N/C
adjunto un mamarracho en paint espero que sea algo entendible. saludos


----------



## rascueso

amigos ya lo simule y anda bien... por si a alguien mas le entra la duda como a mi los reles son inversores. lo unico que le sume fue un contacto n/c a la bobina del rele 1 para parar el motor con otro canal del control remoto. saludos y una vez mas gracias.

PD. Mejor explicacion de los rele comunes e inversores AQUI


----------



## mendek

bueno pues creo que este es el tema adecuado para mi problema.

lo que pasa es que hice un circuito con  el ht12D (como receptor de radiofreciencia) y sus 4 salidas las conecte a  unos inversores (7404) y despues a 4 pares darlington para activar 4  reles de 5v el problema es que el rele se quda pegado cundo lo activo.

ya intente con diodos a la entrada del par darlington y con reistencias de 100k pero no consigo evitar que se quede pegado.

espero su ayuda y gracias.


----------



## snake flow

saludos a todos bueno tiens razon yo tampoco puedo entender bien pero gracias a tu enlace lo pude entender mejor y si tienes muchisima razon son relees inversores, no te entendia bien ya que para el vehiculo se utiliza relles de 4 patas y de 5 patas y la unica diferencia es qie no tiene el 87a el primero osea es muy simple y de una sola accion osea tipo interruptor.

me quedo una duda de tu coment, que si lo pudiste apagar a control remoto, yo no pude por que no tenia mas canales libres en la alarma y como has de ver el diseño original tiene un switch para apagarlo.



mendek dijo:


> bueno pues creo que este es el tema adecuado para mi problema.
> 
> lo que pasa es que hice un circuito con  el ht12D (como receptor de radiofreciencia) y sus 4 salidas las conecte a  unos inversores (7404) y despues a 4 pares darlington para activar 4  reles de 5v el problema es que el rele se quda pegado cundo lo activo.
> 
> ya intente con diodos a la entrada del par darlington y con reistencias de 100k pero no consigo evitar que se quede pegado.
> 
> espero su ayuda y gracias.





puedes probar utilizando diodos rectificadores entre los relees, por que si se quedan pegados es por que tienes positivo en algunas lineas q deberian tener negativo por eso se quedan pegados.

yo te recomiendo que vayas desde la parte mas externa hasta lo mas interno probando con diodos, espero te ayude


----------



## Paulilloisc

que tal
muy buenos comentarios, yo implemente uno con encendido a control y apagado manual,

pero quiero apagarlo usando el mismo canal 3, estoy diseñando un mecanismo que multiplexe la señal usando un 555 monostable y algunos relays pero no he tenido exito, si alguen me puede facilitar un mecanismo que funcione se lo agradeceria

Paul Bencomo Barraza


----------



## jmrr1006

snake flow dijo:


> hola a todos estoy intentando arrancar mi auto con el control remoto de la alarma usando 3 reles y un canal libre del control de la alarma
> consegui un diagrama pero el arranque se queda accionado y no se el valor de los diodos




lo*-*que tienes que *H*acer es utili*Z*ar un rele*E* que *CA*mbie una señal positi*V*a al cable del  motor de arranque usando el pulso de tier*R*a que genera el canal 3 de la alarma   pruebalo asi pero te faltan muchos detalles por ejemp: como apagarlo  porque una ves que lo prendas no podras apagarlo.          yo puedo facilitarte diagramas para que lo *H*agas perfect*O* prenderlo y apagarlo por el mismo canal.. escribeme ala siguiente direccion


----------



## rascueso

jmrr1006 -- pregunto numas... no seria mas facil si lo compartis asi de paso lo vemos todos??? saludosssss


----------



## jmrr1006

es cierto lo que as escrito pero yo tengo un inconveniente y es que no soy muy civernetico osea no tengo mucha esperiencia con el uso dela pc  nose como suvir los diagramas en el foro pero si puedo enviarlos a una direccion de coreo.


----------



## customcar

snake flow dijo:


> adriano 19 en la parte de arriba tienes el diagrama de conexión de este circuito funciona con un canal de alarma libre y con 4 relees yo lo cree y me funciona de maravilla



Hola como estás.... quiero felicitart x el diagrama me parece muy interesante y quisiera saber si no es molestia, si puedes explicar detalladamente como funciona y dibujar los relay con sus respectivos núm. y explicando la función de c/u.
la verdad no me queda claro como el canal libre de la alarma da contacto y luego ignicion?? ojalá puedas explircarlo desde ya muchas gracias y saludos desde. jujuy argentina


----------



## isaacvh

les dejo un diagrama espero les ayude es algo que ya he hecho varias veces son relays automotrices y el diodo es común nada especial. se puede hacer soldando cables directamente a cada terminal de los relays de todas formas en breve subire un impreso para que se vea mas pro


----------



## camarohero

En carros mas modernos no seria tan facil, empezando por los vehiculos equipados con transponder. Si alguien tiene alguna duda de las etapas necesarias para arrancar un vehiculo de ese tipo haganmelo saber y con gusto ayudo.


----------



## johan

Yo tengo uno montado. Con un solo canal extra de la alarma. Y para apagarlo solo tome la señal negativa de los seguros. Para que me apague el vehiculo.  Por si a alguien le sirve la inf.



Lo unico que tengo un pequeño problema. El sistema lo tengo con el de abrir el baul de carro.  Lo unico que este canal me da como maximo 1 segundo y el carro no me llega a prender. Abria alguna forma de alargar ese tiempo.  Gracias.


----------



## camarohero

con un 555 en mono-estable
configuralo a 4 segundos que es lo mas comun
suerte!



johan dijo:


> Yo tengo uno montado. Con un solo canal extra de la alarma. Y para apagarlo solo tome la señal negativa de los seguros. Para que me apague el vehiculo.  Por si a alguien le sirve la inf.
> 
> 
> 
> Lo unico que tengo un pequeño problema. El sistema lo tengo con el de abrir el baul de carro.  Lo unico que este canal me da como maximo 1 segundo y el carro no me llega a prender. Abria alguna forma de alargar ese tiempo.  Gracias.


 edito 15 letras


----------



## johan

Estaba pensando ponerle un pequeño capacitor para alargar un poco el tiempo.


----------



## bedrik

Ola soy nuevo por este foro pero me podrian dar el diagrama de Jmrr1006


----------

